# Winter 2013 Gear



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wondering...when does Oakley typically release new jackets and pants...Would it be sept, Octish...I'm always a fan of their stuff and Looking to get a new jacket/pants this year..looking forward to a fresh look


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Late August/Early October is the norm.


----------

